# Academy Tryouts?



## bsqdan (Dec 13, 2017)

Has anyone heard of any potential tryout dates for academy teams?


----------



## mirage (Dec 14, 2017)

Since the season goes until end of May, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for announcement anytime soon....


----------



## Box2Box (Dec 14, 2017)

Avoid tryouts. Ask to join a training session instead.


----------



## boomer (Dec 14, 2017)

Unlikely that tryouts will be announced for most DA teams for the older groups, say U14 and older. New teams at U12 more likely. Either way, I completely agree with B2B...ask for a trial outside of a massive gaggle tryout. They will be able to measure your kid against their existing crop of talent and it may last longer than a tryout session or two. More opportunity to make an impression.


----------



## MWN (Jan 4, 2018)

First, you need to understand that the US Development Academy season is 9-10 months.  September to May/June depending on age group.  Brand new Academy teams hold traditional open tryouts with some pre-tryout vetting ... this happened alot with the girls when the Girls DA opened up.  The established teams will actively recruit, hold "invitation tryouts" and/or pull from within in the case of those Clubs with existing teams.  The time for these is generally June and July.

That said, all Academy teams are actively looking acquire players and will cycle top-level outside players into sessions.  With almost every team there are a few players that are not on the team getting looksees and increasing the ranks to allow 11 aside scrimmages.  I know one kid that spent 4 to 5 months going to the practices until finally rostered.

Assuming your kid plays at the Academy level, ask your coach to recommend the kid to your club's Academy team (best method to get invitation to Academy sessions).  If your coach is a jerk and won't do it in order to keep his superstar on his Flight 1 or Gold/Premiere team then reach out to the Academy teams and ask them to attend a session ... but be warned, the kid really needs to be top level talent.  These kids play at a very high level on the established teams.  Don't bring mid-tier talent.  If your lucky, you will get an invitation to return to the practice sessions until the kid proves that he/she should displace rostered talent.

Finally, take a good look at your kid's age group standings in the DA (U-15/2003+) West Conference (http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/).  More opportunities exist with the teams that are at the bottom of the standings.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 11, 2018)

" ... but be warned, the kid really needs to be top level talent. These kids play at a very high level on the established teams."

I wish that were the case.  I just haven't seen all the "top level talent" in the two DA clubs I've encountered.
Perhaps, we've diluted the talent pool or DA just isn't looking in the right places.


----------



## Wez (Jan 12, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> " ... but be warned, the kid really needs to be top level talent. These kids play at a very high level on the established teams."
> 
> I wish that were the case.  I just haven't seen all the "top level talent" in the two DA clubs I've encountered.
> Perhaps, we've diluted the talent pool or DA just isn't looking in the right places.


Uh?

The talent found in DA teams is going to be on par or better with the top flt 1 teams.  Top flt 1 teams can always beat DA teams on any given day, but if you compare the talent across all DA teams vs. what you find across all flt 1, there really is no comparison.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 12, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> " ... but be warned, the kid really needs to be top level talent. These kids play at a very high level on the established teams."
> 
> I wish that were the case.  I just haven't seen all the "top level talent" in the two DA clubs I've encountered.
> Perhaps, we've diluted the talent pool or DA just isn't looking in the right places.


You may not think the DA kids are that good, but those teams and talent are substantially better than the club teams, especially as you get into the older age groups, such as U14 and up.


----------



## younothat (Jan 24, 2019)

The LA Galaxy Boys' Academy will offer an identification session for their 2008, 2009 and 2010 age groups on Thursday, Feb. 7 from 6:00 to 7:30 p.m. PT on Field 5 on Dignity Health Sports Park. Interested players must register to attend the event. Players can register for the identification session here.

https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2019/01/22/la-galaxy-boys-academy-host-identification-session-february-7

No DA does not start at those age groups but galaxy will be playing in other leagues besides DA for certain age groups in the new 19-20' season.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

If you haven't got a recruiting call, a tryout is kind of pointless.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> " ... but be warned, the kid really needs to be top level talent. These kids play at a very high level on the established teams."
> 
> I wish that were the case.  I just haven't seen all the "top level talent" in the two DA clubs I've encountered.
> Perhaps, we've diluted the talent pool or DA just isn't looking in the right places.


If you know kids who are better, you should build a team. I'll join you. Although US soccer will remain bad vis-a-vis the rest of the world for years to come, I don't think DA is missing many "prospects," certainly not in California.


----------



## seuss (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> If you haven't got a recruiting call, a tryout is kind of pointless.


Nonsense. That’s all I have to say there. Seen otherwise many times.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 25, 2019)

younothat said:


> The LA Galaxy Boys' Academy will offer an identification session for their 2008, 2009 and 2010 age groups on Thursday, Feb. 7 from 6:00 to 7:30 p.m. PT on Field 5 on Dignity Health Sports Park. Interested players must register to attend the event. Players can register for the identification session here.
> 
> https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2019/01/22/la-galaxy-boys-academy-host-identification-session-february-7
> 
> No DA does not start at those age groups but galaxy will be playing in other leagues besides DA for certain age groups in the new 19-20' season.


So for those 2008 - 2010 boys that "make" the tryout/ID session...do they then form a team for the entire 19/20 season?  What league do they play in?


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

seuss said:


> Nonsense. That’s all I have to say there. Seen otherwise many times.


Examples?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Examples?


Many have connections or relationships already so they workout with the team. Others are discovered via tryouts such as this.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Many have connections or relationships already so they workout with the team. Others are discovered via tryouts such as this.


Examples?


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Examples?


I don’t have names to give you but it’s especially common on the youngest teams.


----------



## Benzema4 (Jan 25, 2019)

Messi is right . The coaches sons or cousins or somebody that knows someone. Old kids that the coaches coaches  before on other teams  all these will go before your kid even if your kid is good .


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Benzema4 said:


> Messi is right . The coaches sons or cousins or somebody that knows someone. Old kids that the coaches coaches  before on other teams  all these will go before your kid even if your kid is good .


I beg to differ. If his kid plays good he will be considered. It’s difficult to ignore talent. Yes politics plays a role in all teams but if his kid is good enough he/she can make the cut. 

Don’t get discouraged and tell him/ her to practice daily. He/she has to want it. Don’t stop looking and YES keep opening doors for he/she. One is bound to open.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jan 26, 2019)

younothat said:


> The LA Galaxy Boys' Academy will offer an identification session for their 2008, 2009 and 2010 age groups on Thursday, Feb. 7 from 6:00 to 7:30 p.m. PT on Field 5 on Dignity Health Sports Park. Interested players must register to attend the event. Players can register for the identification session here.
> 
> https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2019/01/22/la-galaxy-boys-academy-host-identification-session-february-7
> 
> No DA does not start at those age groups but galaxy will be playing in other leagues besides DA for certain age groups in the new 19-20' season.


I know the '08 teams are going to play in an unofficial DA league that I believe the Pats are putting together. The resistance from some DA clubs to play in it is because at this age group it is still very top heavy in terms of talent. There are 3 maybe 4 teams that are way ahead of the other "DA" teams at this age.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 26, 2019)

to think that your kid didn't get a spot on a academy team or maybe even one of the top flight teams because lil cousin jimmy took your spot is ridiculous c'mon are you serious? 
Some of the older DA teams we go watch in LA and OC are fun , fast and talented and to take that away from these hard working kids that make it  , Id say the majority of them work their A$% off to make a good squad (team)


----------



## jpeter (Jan 27, 2019)

There's a variety of ways you can make high-level teams: many times it's the coach's decision you know he's seen your player before he's heard about them,  likes your player.

Sometimes connections do help:   director of affiliate, coaches associates will recommend  player(s),  somebody son of a high-level guy in the organization might get some preferential treatment but they all have to some skills and show well.

Other times can be players who impress at the tryouts look great  in the scrimmages works harder than just about anybody else is really eager, etc.

Know one size fits all and can be a combination of things so have your player put in their best effort and have them communication with the coach's after/before each session rather than you. Leadership, citizenship, and being a team player sometimes can make the difference.


----------

